# D36 sized quad LED emitter, can anyone make this?



## Swagg (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey guys, I have a 3x26500 light that I use with a Lumens Factory D36 turbo head (for the size and aesthetic) and was curious to know if anyone has built or can build a quad led emitter to drop into this turbo head and use on a 3x26500 or 3x26650 host? Of course I'll pay for the work if this can be done!


----------

